
Timely: Schedule tweets for maximum impact - jamesjyu
http://timely.flowtown.com/
======
kree10
Aside from the footer, I got a completely blank screen, even after reloading a
few times. I think I figured it out: the site loaded fine after I enabled
cookies for flowtown.com. I wish the site gave a warning that it requires
cookies.

------
modmax
I just tried it, it worked on the 2nd click. Probably just Twitter API
timeouts (as per usual).

------
tieTYT
I put my username in the first field but it kept on saying, "Oops, there was a
problem".

